# Icd-9 for r.a.d.-- please help asap!



## mattrobin (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi!
Can someone please help me get a diagosis code for: R.a.d= reactive airway disease???  
Thanks!:d


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 23, 2009)

493.90


----------



## mattrobin (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## dyates (Dec 23, 2009)

Another way to look at RAD is asthma

Happy Holiday's

Diana


----------



## frankl (Dec 23, 2009)

mattrobin said:


> Hi!
> Can someone please help me get a diagosis code for: R.a.d= reactive airway disease???
> Thanks!:d



493 it's another name for asthma


----------

